# DS #2268: River King Mystic Valley (USA)



## T-hug (Apr 29, 2008)

^^ndsrelease-3195^^


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 29, 2008)

This took a crazy amount of time to get a 'scene' release ... grumble, grumble ...


----------



## Talaria (Apr 29, 2008)

Woo. Finally. Abit iffy about whether this game will be good or not. Never really liked fishing type games beforehand although I do enjoy fishing in real life. Will try and see if it captures me, but nevertheless the game looks good and interesting.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 29, 2008)

It's a really good remake of the original LOTRK game ... I've been playing this for almost 10 days now, and it's really nice ...


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Apr 29, 2008)

wowowowow
yayayayay
finally.
from all the good stuff i ve heard
im definitely giving this a go :]]


----------



## Swip (Apr 29, 2008)

So would it be button mashing or drawing circles for the reel etc. Anyone know?


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 29, 2008)

Stylus for the fishing ...


----------



## JPH (Apr 29, 2008)

This looks interesting. Never played a fishing game on the DS, unless fishing in Animal Crossing Wild World counts!
I'm gonna pick it up as soon as I finish The World Ends With You (I'm still not done!).









Spoiler: Screenshots


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 29, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> This looks interesting. Never played a fishing game on the DS, unless fishing in Animal Crossing Wild World counts!
> I'm gonna pick it up as soon as I finish The World Ends With You (I'm still not done!).



I got to about Day 6 of TWEWY, and haven't played it since ... I have far too many games on the go right now, I have to knuckle down, and finish them, one at a time ...


----------



## T-hug (Apr 29, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> JPH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Same I have over 20 games need finishing right now on various platforms but GTA4 is taking up all my time, with a lil dungeon explorer ds when I'm 'chillin'.
Wish I didn't have to work so much man, but it has it's perks


----------



## Swip (Apr 29, 2008)

Yea same, I was working on zelda PH but then TWEWY came out and i started playing it.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 29, 2008)

I haven't played GTA IV as much as I thought I would have ... I have 8 or so achievements, and I seem to have run into a dead end, so to speak ...

I can't seem to advance the plot ... been on a bunch of dates with Michelle ... gotten laid a couple times ... did the rasta missions ... worked for Vlad a few times ... done a load of cab missions ... now nothing is available, or appears, except for dating and cab missions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What am I doing wrong?

Back on-topic : This game is a little gem, and will not do as well as it deserves to, I fear


----------



## shadowboy (Apr 29, 2008)

Heck yes.  Win gaem, glad its finally released!


----------



## cupajoe (Apr 29, 2008)

The cover doesn't really show that this is about fishing and the like.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 29, 2008)

cupajoe38 said:
			
		

> The cover doesn't really show that this is about fishing and the like.



That's because it's about saving your sister ...


----------



## Moots (Apr 29, 2008)

Hooorayy....been waiting for this forever. 

Rondo and Twewy Eat your hearts out.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 29, 2008)

Moots said:
			
		

> Hooorayy....been waiting for this forever.
> 
> Rondo and Twewy Eat your hearts out.



I have to commend Moots for his tireless devotion to this game ...


----------



## xlinkinpakx (Apr 29, 2008)

AWWW MAN IVE BEEN DYING TO PLAY THIS!!!WOOOOO
But i cant frekin find it aww man well I hope this game is good i really really love natsume


----------



## TPi (Apr 29, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> This took a crazy amount of time to get a 'scene' release ... grumble, grumble ...
> 
> OK.  Um, I don't even post here that much any more, but after seeing your comments in nearly every single NDS release thread that I read, I had to post something.  Could you please stop posting worthless negative stated-as-fact garbage in every single thread?  You aren't contributing anything, at all.  You post consistently frustrating, meaningless, and misleading information constantly and seem to be obsessed with the dates of when games come out, but even then you post about it in the release thread, meaning the game is ALREADY out, so there is no need to ever even know or care when random stores received their shipments of it, because by then it is already widely available to pirates online, if you choose to go down that path, which, as I infer from your posting, you do.
> 
> ...



Do you see anything different?  Yes, the content is similar to some of your posts, in that it is related to the date of a game's release, but it's actually positive, and as such, far less irritating.  So, good work shadowboy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now, I'm going to go back to not posting for awhile.  Please be quiet and courteous.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Apr 29, 2008)

...i sense a flame war
prepare the hoses?


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 29, 2008)

No flames ... just reported, blocked & ignored


----------



## TPi (Apr 29, 2008)

Yes, thank you, thank you for not responding at all to my valid claims and contributing to the scourge of stupidity, 4-chanisms, and general bad posting that is driving away forum regulars and good posters.  I'm sure that you reporting a forums user 2 years your senior and former staff member who chose to try to give you an opportunity to improve instead of just deleting your posts will end up with amazing results.  Great work.


----------



## JPH (Apr 29, 2008)

C'mon TPi, you can't handle this via PM's?

Here's a trailer of the game:



It's called Harvest Fishing in Europe.

BTW, filling in all the info on the release now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Edit:*
Done. Enjoy.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Apr 29, 2008)

omgg. just noticed wifi.
cool! we can have fishing contests!


----------



## TPi (Apr 29, 2008)

Sorry, he got me all frustrated 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  This has seriously been one of my pet peeves for like years.  The good news, I may end up posting more releases as he would not be able to view and possibly reply to threads posted by me *super ownage*.

More on-topic though, its weird to see Natsume making a non-Harvest Moon game, that's basically all I know them for.


----------



## JPH (Apr 29, 2008)

TPi said:
			
		

> More on-topic though, its weird to see Natsume making a non-Harvest Moon game, that's basically all I know them for.



Well, it is called _Harvest_ Fishing in Europe. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It also has that anime meets agriculture look to it.

Looks like a Harvest Moon game to me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Harvest Moon* vs. *Harvest Fishing*


Spoiler


----------



## Orc (Apr 29, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> *Harvest Moon* vs. *Harvest Fishing*
> 
> 
> Spoiler


_"So I'ma just turn my cap around and then I'll be awesome at fishing too."_


----------



## distorted.freque (Apr 29, 2008)

Orc said:
			
		

> JPH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very true.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Are the controls awkward? I read something about using the stylus in this game and my brain keeps sending me weird images of the possible gameplay. I just want to know before I actually try it out.


----------



## Talaria (Apr 29, 2008)

distorted.frequency said:
			
		

> Orc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nah, you can control the majority of the game by using buttons except for reeling the fish in. Shouldn't wreck your touch screen too much. And the controls don't seem too awkward for me. Enjoy


----------



## distorted.freque (Apr 29, 2008)

Thanks.


----------



## adzix (Apr 29, 2008)

i always really enjoyed river king games.
just hoping this one doesn't try too much new stuff (because i fear it would only water down the experience)
but heck, we'll see, just gonna give it a try right away and find out myself.
just happy to see this release


----------



## Jdbye (Apr 29, 2008)

WTF... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



A fishing... RPG? Wut?
Nice boxart


----------



## gbands (Apr 29, 2008)

finally! can't wait to do some fishing!


----------



## Try2bcool (Apr 29, 2008)

TPi said:
			
		

> Sorry, he got me all frustrated
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Natsume made 'Reel Fishing 1 & 2' for the PS1 and RF3 for the PS2 many moons ago...some of my favorite fishing games actually.


----------



## bollocks (Apr 29, 2008)

TPi said:
			
		

> Sorry, he got me all frustrated
> 
> 
> 
> ...


argh! natsume don't make the harvest moon (and river king) games, they only publish them. that's one of _my_ pet peeves 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (if an incredibly nerdy and pedantic one)

they're all developed by marvelous, formerly victor interactive, formerly pack-in-soft. but natsume published the first one on the SNES and have been the series' US publisher ever since.. i guess because its developer changed names three times and its publisher always stayed the same, people assume it's natsume's series. but it isn't!


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 29, 2008)

Well I am looking forward to playing this, loved the GB/GBC ones.  The last PS2 game didn't really do it for me though.

Just hope Marvelous hasn't messed up the formula.


----------



## rjcrjc (Apr 29, 2008)

If it's anything like the fishing elements on Breath of Fire 3, I'm gonna be all over this... Still got fond memories of BoF3 fishing


----------



## Deleted member 110780 (Apr 29, 2008)

Why the hell would you want to work so hard catching fish just to call out the River King, just because your sister mysteriously falls asleep? Just toss her into river, jeez.

j/k I'll try this game out.


----------



## quartercast (Apr 29, 2008)

TPi said:
			
		

> Sorry, he got me all frustrated
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I just wanted to say thank you for speaking out. I find most replies in release threads to be unintelligent, unoriginal and uninteresting. So much so that I rarely read them anymore; although checking the number of replies in the 'nds releases' sub-forum is a good way to note the latest popular games.

Classic useless replies are:
"I'm trying this now" - why should I give crap? You can try spanking yourself with the cartridge box if you want (I assume you have bought the game, not confessing your piracy)
"I hope this works on R4" - once again, please tell the whole world you're pirating this new game.
"I will try this game, but I have to finish X game first" - must have read this one 10000 times. Good for you, nobody cares!
"So many games being released now/So few games being released" - Yup.. the key word here is RELEASE!
"Oh, I have been waiting for this game for so long." - This reply is only amusing when the game is a pony game. Otherwise, please, its getting very old.

God, there must be countless others. I understand everyone has a right to vent their enthusiasim, but does it have to be the same messages over and over again?


----------



## OuTee (Apr 29, 2008)

I dont really like this game seem a little bit crappy... :/


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 29, 2008)

Fishing RPG...?


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 29, 2008)

It sure ain't as good as the original games that's for sure.  Pretty boring, feels less like an RPG and more like a fishing game than previous titles.

There is some real bad angles on this too, sometimes you can't see the fish.

Some people will like this more than me but it seems too "cheap" and empty compared to the other RK games, which is a shame.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 29, 2008)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> It sure ain't as good as the original games that's for sure.  Pretty boring, feels less like an RPG and more like a fishing game than previous titles.
> 
> There is some real bad angles on this too, sometimes you can't see the fish.
> 
> Some people will like this more than me but it seems too "cheap" and empty compared to the other RK games, which is a shame.



I do quite like it, but I can see what you mean ... it's just so nice to have an English language RK game again lol

Even if it's just a remake of an earlier one ...


----------



## greyhound (Apr 29, 2008)

ok, so what are the wifi modes like?


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 29, 2008)

greyhound said:
			
		

> ok, so what are the wifi modes like?



Strangely enough, they are fishing competitions ... very basic "who can catch the most, or the biggest, fish, in a given amount of time", kind of thing ...


----------



## 0xyG3N (Apr 29, 2008)

I think this isnt so good
Coz it looks a little weird


----------



## Flooded (Apr 29, 2008)

TPi said:
			
		

> Yes, thank you, thank you for not responding at all to my valid claims and contributing to the scourge of stupidity, 4-chanisms, and general bad posting that is driving away forum regulars and good posters.  I'm sure that you reporting a forums user 2 years your senior and former staff member who chose to try to give you an opportunity to improve instead of just deleting your posts will end up with amazing results.  Great work.



QFT

I blocked and ignored him long ago.


----------



## cupajoe (Apr 29, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> cupajoe38 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And that's why it's called Harvest Fishing in Europe?


----------



## wilddenim (Apr 29, 2008)

I didn't like this game. Sorry. 

I like the adventure - I feel this have so little adventure to it. I only played 10 minutes so I know I judged a bit too quickly but I have no patience for fishing. I could have just jumping in and use an dragger. 

...Scaring you, guys?


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 29, 2008)

cupajoe38 said:
			
		

> thebobevil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's called Harvest Fishing because most people can't remember the last time a River King game was released in the UK lol


----------



## Unchi-san (Apr 29, 2008)

wilddenim said:
			
		

> I didn't like this game. Sorry.
> 
> I like the adventure - I feel this have so little adventure to it. I only played 10 minutes so I know I judged a bit too quickly but I have no patience for fishing. I could have just jumping in and use an dragger.
> 
> ...Scaring you, guys?



what class 6 microsdhc do you have thats Sandisk?  I thought they only made class 4 for the 8 gigs....


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 29, 2008)

wilddenim said:
			
		

> I didn't like this game. Sorry.
> 
> I like the adventure - I feel this have so little adventure to it. I only played 10 minutes so I know I judged a bit too quickly but I have no patience for fishing. I could have just jumping in and use an dragger.
> 
> ...Scaring you, guys?


Get the two GBC ones instead, more adventure than in this and much much better.


----------



## wilddenim (Apr 29, 2008)

Unchi-san said:
			
		

> wilddenim said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's what it says on the card. *shrugs*


----------



## wilddenim (Apr 29, 2008)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> wilddenim said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I haven't got the GBA flashcart yet. That's next on my list.


----------



## ryuragnas (Apr 29, 2008)

I remember natsume publishing the Medabots series of games, for gba, they were fun to play, still got one laying around


----------



## GeekyGuy (Apr 30, 2008)

Many say presentation isn't everything, but I have to admit, when there are so many other great games to choose from, it's hard to give a game like this the time of day. It would have been plain Jane on the GBA, and on the DS it's just not too appealing to me. Yup, it could be a really fun game, but I'll never know because I'm too jaded to suffer through the low-budget presentation. Give me more Rune Factory quality games, and I'm there.


----------



## Moots (May 1, 2008)

I didn't notice any kind of low production quality.

Its solid, its just not for those with no patience. If you need instant gratification this game isnt for you.


----------



## Deletable_Man (May 1, 2008)

Eh, I've given up on expecting today's typical "gamers" liking games such as the River King series. This game is for a dying breed, but we love it. 

Also about the "Harvest Fishing" name in the UK. Come on. The UK is notorious for having name changes that make zero sense. Teenage Mutant Hero Turtles anyone? Probotector? Plenty more examples but I can't think of their exact names off the top of my head. (note: not a stab at the UK, don't get your knickers in a wad)


----------



## DespizingU (May 1, 2008)

Looks pretty damn good. Modest presentation or not, it looks like a lot fun. Can't wait to give it a go.


----------



## Saylient_Dreams (May 1, 2008)

Everytime I see the character design and cover of this, it makes me just want to play it... but everytime I try to play it I get so insanely bored so fast. Can anyone enlighten me on the good aspects of this game? I think it's me, this just isn't a game for myself I suppose, seeing how everyone else has played it on GBC. The game seems pretty solid for what its made for, but it ain't just clicking with me, lol.


----------



## Lloyd14 (May 1, 2008)

Is this some kind of stupid fishing game?


----------



## LeeShadow (May 2, 2008)

Nice Fishing game. 5 hours played already. Thing is..I've gotta play in short bursts or my wrist gets sore. I need to work it out more if you get what i mean.


----------



## ndpndnt16 (May 3, 2008)

this one kinda hurts alot...i might endup muscle pains


----------



## solange82200 (May 12, 2008)

I read on IGN that this game is a total insult to the older games. They say the graphics suck (true), the fishing isnt hard enough (true), etc. But for some reason I've gotten really into it! I've been playing it for days now. I'm really enjoying it for some reason. If you give it some time, you might like it. I agree that they should have done a LOT better on graphics and working with the DS's attributes.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 15, 2008)

I've gotten really into this as well.  It can get a bit samey after a while, but the challenges are good and the gameplay is so non-taxing is totally relaxing.  Does anyone know when the UK retail is out or would I be better off importing it?


----------



## Bob Evil (May 15, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> I've gotten really into this as well.  It can get a bit samey after a while, but the challenges are good and the gameplay is so non-taxing is totally relaxing.  Does anyone know when the UK retail is out or would I be better off importing it?




European release is the 27th of June, under the name 'Harvest Fishing'.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 15, 2008)

Bob Evil said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cheers mate, I might as well just hold off for the Euro release then.  I was half expecting it to be 6 months because it's actually a decent game.


----------

